# Colorado home cultivation rules?



## dustin mullet (Jan 6, 2015)

hello riu i am wondering what are the cultivation rules/laws in Colorado for both recreational and medical? I've heard that even with your home cultivation plant count you cant have over 2 ounces dried herb is this true? i would love to here all the cultivation rules/laws and resources showing where you got the info, thanks ahead of times fellow stoners


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 7, 2015)

Google Colorado Amendment 64. You can keep all that you grow, no limits on weight, only limits on plant counts for rec growers. With medical cards you can get increased plant counts.


----------



## vostok (Jan 7, 2015)

* 
from Mr Wiki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colorado_Amendment_64

Personal use
Adults 21 or older can grow up to three immature and three mature cannabis plants privately in a locked space, legally possess all cannabis from the plants they grow (as long as it stays where it was grown), legally possess up to one ounce of cannabis while traveling, and give as a gift up to one ounce to other citizens 21 years of age or older. Consumption is permitted in a manner similar to alcohol, with equivalent offenses proscribed for driving.
The new legislation does not apply to medical cannabis.[9]*​


----------



## jay719 (Jan 22, 2015)

Regardless if you are growing medical or recreational you can keep what you grow at your home. The one oz rec and two oz med limit is apply to carrying outside your home.

64 (rec) and 20 (med) only protect you for 6 plants. Only three of which may be mature flowering plants. It is true that doctors can recommend higher plant counts, but a higher county rec does not protect you from prosecution for having over the six plant limit. You can raise affirmative defense, but you are not protected by law like you are for six.

Our Mmj laws are set to sunset this year and med laws are likely to be modified. Areas most mentioned for change seem to be a new requirement for caregiver registration, doctors who write high plant counts often, abuse of chronic pain as a reason for requesting cards, and I'm betting they raise taxes closer to rec levels as well.


----------



## Dannabis! (Jan 22, 2015)

I've heard that EPC basicly is done.

but I've also heard that rec protects you for 6 (3 flowering) and med protects an ADDITIONAL 6 (3 flowering)

I believe there is a cap of no more than 12 plants per residence, no matter how many people or patients.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dannabis! said:


> I've heard that EPC basicly is done.
> 
> but I've also heard that rec protects you for 6 (3 flowering) and med protects an ADDITIONAL 6 (3 flowering)
> 
> I believe there is a cap of *no more than 12 plants per residence, no matter how many people or patients.*


Just in Denver and Denver County so far


----------



## Fease (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh really? Can't grow in other counties? wait...what is EPC..?


----------



## freddfish (Feb 7, 2015)

3 flowering and 3 immature sounds like personal consumption to me.

Kinda like the official rules for homebrew....you can legally brew about a sixpack a day.

Practically speaking though...I am thinking that as long as you aren't selling it, you'd be OK.


----------



## jay719 (Feb 7, 2015)

Fease said:


> Oh really? Can't grow in other counties? wait...what is EPC..?


No, what he means is that in the city of Denver, and Denver county you are limited to 12 plants per house no matter how many adults live there.

Epc is extended plant count. Amendment 20 that establishes medical rules only cover 6 plants, but doctors can write a recommendation for more plants based on patient needs. Extended counts however are not protected the same way six are under amendment 20. Technically you can still be arrested for having more than six plants, but you may use the extended plant recommendation to raise an affirmative defense. Of coarse, by the time it gets to court you are in a world of suck anyway. Most officers from my understanding will not mess with you for having more than six if you have a Epc rec, and aren't selling.

Crackdowns are coming, we will just have to see how severe. It's no big secret that extended plant counts and the caregiver system are being abused to supply the black market. It's a shame that the greedy people in this world are screwing things up for the rest of us.


----------



## jay719 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dannabis! said:


> I've heard that EPC basicly is done.
> 
> but I've also heard that rec protects you for 6 (3 flowering) and med protects an ADDITIONAL 6 (3 flowering)


I wish they had clarified this when they passed 64. I've hears that you can grow both, that you can grow both but must keep them separate, that you have to separate rec plants per adult, and a few other things. As is now, Mmed offers no real clarification.


----------



## dustin mullet (Feb 10, 2015)

jay719 said:


> No, what he means is that in the city of Denver, and Denver county you are limited to 12 plants per house no matter how many adults live there.
> 
> Epc is extended plant count. Amendment 20 that establishes medical rules only cover 6 plants, but doctors can write a recommendation for more plants based on patient needs. Extended counts however are not protected the same way six are under amendment 20. Technically you can still be arrested for having more than six plants, but you may use the extended plant recommendation to raise an affirmative defense. Of coarse, by the time it gets to court you are in a world of suck anyway. Most officers from my understanding will not mess with you for having more than six if you have a Epc rec, and aren't selling.
> 
> Crackdowns are coming, we will just have to see how severe. It's no big secret that extended plant counts and the caregiver system are being abused to supply the black market. It's a shame that the greedy people in this world are screwing things up for the rest of us.


crackdowns are coming? what do you mean exactly? and i plan on moving to Colorado at the start of next year was wondering wheres the best place to live that isn't in the city but not to far away either and also a pretty chill town? and how do you go about getting genetics in Colorado do the med and rec dispensary's have beans?


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

dustin mullet said:


> crackdowns are coming? what do you mean exactly? and i plan on moving to Colorado at the start of next year was wondering wheres the best place to live that isn't in the city but not to far away either and also a pretty chill town? and how do you go about getting genetics in Colorado do the med and rec dispensary's have beans?


Anywhere north of the city is good unless you count Five points.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

And ending EPC is a good idea. Also an EPC just isnt really needed unless you're extremely ill and doing the gram a dose bho to supposedly cure cancer.
There was one guy on here who turned his entire backyard into a huge sea of green with huge plants. He AND his girlfriend had a 48 plant count. This is fucking ridiculous and the reasoning behind no EPC. It was abused just to fuel the street supply.
If you have a plant count that large and are legit then my guess is you're too sick with whatever the fuck you got an EPC for.
I can understand a few more for certain medical cases but no-fucking-body but a dealer needs a 48 plant count and the odds of you AND your girlfriend needing the same 48 plant count is a joke. People like that ruin things for others trying to be legit.


----------



## dustin mullet (Feb 10, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Anywhere north of the city is good unless you count Five points.


guessing five points is a town? and how about getting genetics in colorado can you just walk into any med or rec dispensary and get beans?


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

He ended up with cops, the city, the state and the rippers all over his ass.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

dustin mullet said:


> guessing five points is a town? and how about getting genetics in colorado can you just walk into any med or rec dispensary and get beans?


If carded just hit the shops, clones are bigger than seed out here but some shops carry seed.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

One problem if you dont intend to buy a house is most leases have a no growing clause in them. Where some realtors specialize in properties with grow room included. There are also places you can rent space to grow.


----------



## dustin mullet (Feb 10, 2015)

dbkick said:


> If carded just hit the shops, clones are bigger than seed out here but some shops carry seed.


hell yeah man thanks for the info ill be moving out there the first of next year and i don't want anyone on my ass, i think i am skillful enough to get all the meds i need off of 6 plants. no need for EPC for me. really bad muscle aches and joint pain for high school football and headaches daily from my astigmatism. the natural medicine works wonders for all my pain. cheers


----------



## dustin mullet (Feb 10, 2015)

dbkick said:


> One problem if you dont intend to buy a house is most leases have a no growing clause in them. Where some realtors specialize in properties with grow room included. There are also places you can rent space to grow.


do you have examples of the places you can rent to grow in?


----------



## jay719 (Feb 10, 2015)

dustin mullet said:


> crackdowns are coming? what do you mean exactly? and i plan on moving to Colorado at the start of next year was wondering wheres the best place to live that isn't in the city but not to far away either and also a pretty chill town? and how do you go about getting genetics in Colorado do the med and rec dispensary's have beans?


I think they are going to try to crack down on high plant counts, caregivers, and possibly a few other things.

I haven't lived here real long, but any major city on the front range has smaller towns on the outskirts, within say a one hour drive. As far as chill towns, I haven't found one that wasn't pretty chill. There are areas that are more conservative, but none I've found so bad I wouldn't live there.

If it is weed you are in search of the Denver metro area or Boulder is the place to be. The further south you go the less options you have. El Paso county, in which Colorado Springs resides, does not allow retail sales and cities have opted out as well. Only retail shop in that area is Maggies in Manitou. The city of pueblo does not allow retail either, though Pueblo West has several stores. Quality in the Pueblo area can be less than impressive as well.

Seeds can be found at some, but not many rec and med shops. Most of the stores I have found that carry seeds are in the Denver area. Like bud, further south you go less selection. I live in Fremont county and the closest shop that carries seeds or "reasonably priced" clones is an hour away in the Springs, for a good selection I would have to go to Denver. If you know somebody that knows somebody that is your best way to get great genetics.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

dustin mullet said:


> do you have examples of the places you can rent to grow in?


Just the other day my boss whips out a business card, hot blonde realtor slinging grow houses.
Had a weed leaf printed on it and all.
Check denver craigslist for grow rental space, I think that's where I saw it.


----------



## dustin mullet (Feb 10, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Just the other day my boss whips out a business card, hot blonde realtor slinging grow houses.
> Had a weed leaf printed on it and all.
> Check denver craigslist for grow rental space, I think that's where I saw it.


very nice man thanks for all your help, and i just want to let you know i am not coming from my home state just to grow and supply the black market i need this medication and i don't want to mess up the beautiful thing Colorado has going cheers brotha.


----------



## jay719 (Feb 10, 2015)

dbkick said:


> And ending EPC is a good idea. Also an EPC just isnt really needed unless you're extremely ill and doing the gram a dose bho to supposedly cure cancer.
> There was one guy on here who turned his entire backyard into a huge sea of green with huge plants. He AND his girlfriend had a 48 plant count. This is fucking ridiculous and the reasoning behind no EPC. It was abused just to fuel the street supply.
> If you have a plant count that large and are legit then my guess is you're too sick with whatever the fuck you got an EPC for.
> I can understand a few more for certain medical cases but no-fucking-body but a dealer needs a 48 plant count and the odds of you AND your girlfriend needing the same 48 plant count is a joke. People like that ruin things for others trying to be legit.


I'm new to Colorado, so I don't feel I should really have a say so but I agree. Even only being here a few months it is easy to see how abused the system is right now. All it takes is six people and large plant counts and you can fill a warehouse under the pretense of being a caregiver.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

dustin mullet said:


> very nice man thanks for all your help, and i just want to let you know i am not coming from my home state just to grow and supply the black market i need this medication and i don't want to mess up the beautiful thing Colorado has going cheers brotha.


I think you'll like it here and find no legal problems at all, the traffic is a bitch though.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2015)

I had a knock and talk last Friday night.

Deets;
http://rollitup.org/t/i-invited-the-police-in-and-gave-them-a-tour-seriously.859719/#post-11296059


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

jay719 said:


> I'm new to Colorado, so I don't feel I should really have a say so but I agree. Even only being here a few months it is easy to see how abused the system is right now. All it takes is six people and large plant counts and you can fill a warehouse under the pretense of being a caregiver.


Street prices for below average weed is 200 a qp. Anyone willing to sell their freedom/legal right off for 200 a qp needs to step it up a bit and grow the top shelf. Even that is getting so cheap its really not even worth growing unless you just want to control what goes into your product and what quality. Some of the shit around here is garbage but most do a decent job.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I had a knock and talk last Friday night.
> 
> Deets;
> http://rollitup.org/t/i-invited-the-police-in-and-gave-them-a-tour-seriously.859719/#post-11296059


I was reading that, even though in compliance I think I'll buy another carbon scrubber.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2015)

dbkick said:


> I was reading that, even though in compliance I think I'll buy another carbon scrubber.


My scrubber works fine. I'm pretty sure they smelled us trimming, so that has to go back downstairs.

Sigh... the weather has been soooo nice, too.


----------



## dustin mullet (Feb 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I had a knock and talk last Friday night.
> 
> Deets;
> http://rollitup.org/t/i-invited-the-police-in-and-gave-them-a-tour-seriously.859719/#post-11296059


so do you have like a list of rules compliance you hang on or by your grow? and i don't get what you meant in the article about the grow being an experiment?


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> My scrubber works fine. I'm pretty sure they smelled us trimming, so that has to go back downstairs.
> 
> Sigh... the weather has been soooo nice, too.


I've had people come by and say "damn your neighbors must not mind eh?" 
I just look a little puzzled and go, "guess not" because I can't smell shit MOST of the time till I open my front door. :/


----------



## jay719 (Feb 10, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Street prices for below average weed is 200 a qp. Anyone willing to sell their freedom/legal right off for 200 a qp needs to step it up a bit and grow the top shelf. Even that is getting so cheap its really not even worth growing unless you just want to control what goes into your product and what quality. Some of the shit around here is garbage but most do a decent job.


Yea, but many aren't growing it to sell here. That $200 qp by Colorado Standards would go for $1000 or more in the eastern states. My first week here I had someone ask me if I knew anyone back east that needed lbs. My neighborhood has three houses that have been converted completely to grow houses, and they offered to buy any other houses in the neighborhood if people want to sell. I doubt they are going to that trouble for $200 per qp.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2015)

jay719 said:


> Yea, but many aren't growing it to sell here. That $200 qp by Colorado Standards would go for $1000 or more in the eastern states. My first week here I had someone ask me if I knew anyone back east that needed lbs. My neighborhood has three houses that have been converted completely to grow houses, and they offered to buy any other houses in the neighborhood if people want to sell. I doubt they are going to that trouble for $100 per qp.


I've watched the price over the past 6 years or so before that I supported our south of the border buddies because I refused to pay 100 dollars a quarter ounce for the local stuff.
Now you're lucky to get 2 bills a zips for the best weed around. People growing for a profit are def looking at shipping to a place where it will pay off.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2015)

dbkick said:


> I've had people come by and say "damn your neighbors must not mind eh?"
> I just look a little puzzled and go, "guess not" because I can't smell shit MOST of the time till I open my front door. :/


We tend to get pretty numb to it over time...


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2015)

dustin mullet said:


> so do you have like a list of rules compliance you hang on or by your grow? and i don't get what you meant in the article about the grow being an experiment?


I had my medical card documentation hanging on the growroom door, along with the documentation that I am the caregiver for other patients I'm growing for.

The systems and equipment used in the grow are experimental in nature and constitute a research project.


----------



## silvrsurfer77 (Aug 26, 2015)

There is a ton of them complaining about people abusing the system and being greedy, not one mention by anyone how ridiculous it is to say you can only grow X amount of plants....all this licensing and BS....all about the gov getting more money and control over things. Theres no limit on basil, tomatoes, or any other plant.... why should weed be treated differently. As for the guy and his wife someone mentioned growing 48 plants in the yard as a huge SOG......WHO CARES....seriously whats the difference between 6 and 24 plants....Granted we need regulation for safety like locking up and securing grows etc. As far as Im concerned its absolutely Absurd how much we are taxed and how ridiculous all sorts of laws have gotten. Im in NY where medical weed was legalized and the corrupt ass state took millions of money from applicants who had to apply for licenses when the state specifically said they were only allowing 5 "pre-approved" companies to start grows and dispensaries.....several companies started building 6 months before applications were being accepted.....not only that, reg people who use weed medically or recreationally, cant grow at all. Its all about keeping the elite where they are and pushing down the regular people. Just think for a second how ridiculous it is that you get taxed on your pay, again when you use that already taxed money to buy something, and again for your property, by your state, by the feds, then your taxes are misused for things that usually are for the worse of the regular person. One small example red light cameras (IDK if colorado has em), these are completely illegal and unconstitutional and used for profit and often cause accidents with the flashes attached to the camera pole, they dont benefit the people at all. 

Anyways I just think its sad that everyone is hating on people who grow and smoke weed instead of the people who make it a crime.....I use cannabis rec and medically but when I do need it for pain or nausea I need very high amounts, ive had to use an oz a week or more at times. By no means can one sustain high usage like that with 6 plants and only 3 of them flowering......The people who are greedy is the CO state gov......they have made an incredible amount of money, the fact that there is a huge black market really shouldn't matter.....since when is 30 million in a year not enough? I bet CO still has homeless people and pot holes though.....wonder what all that money goes to.....hey maybe Im wrong but in NY it doesnt take a genius to figure out how much money they take in from property taxes and its mind boggling numbers when you have a sinlge home paying 15k a yr in taxes easily....then you hear that the school cant buy new text books....where does it all go...

All that being said I still wanna move to Colorado lol 

Just my two cents


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 26, 2015)

silvrsurfer77 said:


> There is a ton of them complaining about people abusing the system and being greedy, not one mention by anyone how ridiculous it is to say you can only grow X amount of plants....all this licensing and BS....all about the gov getting more money and control over things. Theres no limit on basil, tomatoes, or any other plant.... why should weed be treated differently. As for the guy and his wife someone mentioned growing 48 plants in the yard as a huge SOG......WHO CARES....seriously whats the difference between 6 and 24 plants....Granted we need regulation for safety like locking up and securing grows etc. As far as Im concerned its absolutely Absurd how much we are taxed and how ridiculous all sorts of laws have gotten. Im in NY where medical weed was legalized and the corrupt ass state took millions of money from applicants who had to apply for licenses when the state specifically said they were only allowing 5 "pre-approved" companies to start grows and dispensaries.....several companies started building 6 months before applications were being accepted.....not only that, reg people who use weed medically or recreationally, cant grow at all. Its all about keeping the elite where they are and pushing down the regular people. Just think for a second how ridiculous it is that you get taxed on your pay, again when you use that already taxed money to buy something, and again for your property, by your state, by the feds, then your taxes are misused for things that usually are for the worse of the regular person. One small example red light cameras (IDK if colorado has em), these are completely illegal and unconstitutional and used for profit and often cause accidents with the flashes attached to the camera pole, they dont benefit the people at all.
> 
> Anyways I just think its sad that everyone is hating on people who grow and smoke weed instead of the people who make it a crime.....I use cannabis rec and medically but when I do need it for pain or nausea I need very high amounts, ive had to use an oz a week or more at times. By no means can one sustain high usage like that with 6 plants and only 3 of them flowering......The people who are greedy is the CO state gov......they have made an incredible amount of money, the fact that there is a huge black market really shouldn't matter.....since when is 30 million in a year not enough? I bet CO still has homeless people and pot holes though.....wonder what all that money goes to.....hey maybe Im wrong but in NY it doesnt take a genius to figure out how much money they take in from property taxes and its mind boggling numbers when you have a sinlge home paying 15k a yr in taxes easily....then you hear that the school cant buy new text books....where does it all go...
> 
> ...


Dude you are spot on in the last paragraph. I was just watching the news tonight and they had info on more regulations etc. One thing they havnt pondered is plant size. I bet thats next. They dont want the perpetual, they dont want caregivers, they dont want retail rec (most areas), on and on all for the tax dollars as you stated. And yes, nailed it...wheres/when are those tax dollars going to the massive potholes in the shitty roads and to the schools. hmmmmmmmmmm


----------

